# First Attempt



## stoner (Apr 9, 2008)

hey, well ive been reading these postes and thought id try to grow my self, i just going to grow them strong enough them put them out side.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi there stoner. Good to have you here on MP. This site is filled with all the information that you will need to get on the right path to growing mj. It's also filled with members that are more than willing to help you out in any way possible. Keep us posted on what you decide to do. Take care and be safe.


----------



## snuggles (Apr 9, 2008)

Welcome, and that sounds like a plan. Keep us posted...we like grow journals.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 10, 2008)

*GOODLUCK stoner eace: have you decided what strain your going to grow yet:tokie:*


----------



## smokybear (Apr 10, 2008)

You should definitely start a grow journal if you're going to start a grow. That way, we can help you along when you have any questions and we love to see grows in progress. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## lyfr (Apr 10, 2008)

welcome to MP stoner, wish i could grow outside..best light in the world! GJ for sure. happy trails


----------



## stoner (Apr 10, 2008)

thanks, ye well i just got some bagseed


----------



## snuggles (Apr 10, 2008)

stoner said:
			
		

> thanks, ye well i just got some bagseed



Nothing wrong with that


----------



## stoner (Apr 10, 2008)

ye


----------



## smokybear (Apr 10, 2008)

My grow is all bagseed and they are some sexy ladies! Don't under-estimate the bagseed my friend. I have grown for years and never bought seeds yet with fantastic results. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## stoner (Apr 11, 2008)

im kind of worried its been about three days and there is still no sign of ligths coming from them, what should i do?


----------



## stoner (Apr 11, 2008)

life*


----------



## Melissa (Apr 11, 2008)

drop them in a glass of water if they sink there viable if they are still floating after a day (,i think i ve read) that means there no good 
not sure if this is true or not but it worked for me ,,i tested the theory on my beans and the ones that sank germed :tokie: i hope this helpseace:


----------



## stoner (Apr 12, 2008)

hey all, well i went to check the girls this morning and one has broke soil but there is still 4 under it is interesting im just hoping the rest catch up


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 12, 2008)

Stoner

Welcome to growing 

What your experiencing is what all us growers experienced the first time we ever tried popping a seed, its called 'not knowing what the heck to expect' syndrome lol

1 thing you need to learn and learn fast is patience, you will get problems and problems do not magically cure over night, it takes time to let the plant adapt to what your doing to her, its a bit like a woman, touch her correct and she responds.

Touch her wrong and she responds, but just not how we want her too :rofl:


----------



## stoner (Apr 12, 2008)

lol, so true ive been expecting way to much thanks for the advice


----------



## snuggles (Apr 12, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> drop them in a glass of water if they sink there viable if they are still floating after a day (,i think i ve read) that means there no good
> not sure if this is true or not but it worked for me ,,i tested the theory on my beans and the ones that sank germed :tokie: i hope this helpseace:



Here's what I do to germ, tough stuff that is. I take some distilled water that is room temp. put it in a shot glass and pop the seeds in the glass, let them soak, if one breaks take it out and put it between two moist paper towels. Even if they haven't all popped yet make sure they don't sit for more than 24 hours in the shot glass.....just put them in the paper towels at this point. I noticed this helps with my harder to germ beans.


----------



## stoner (Apr 17, 2008)

hey everyone, well i checked my girls and they are growing pretty good, my cam is messed so im gonna try to get some pics up tomorroe or the next day.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Apr 18, 2008)

good luck be patient its hard but your on your way happy growing. ps


----------



## stoner (Apr 20, 2008)

well i went to check my plants that were on the window cill at the time basking in sun, when i realized there were no plants my cat ripped them all out of the soil ,  so i decided to replant and maybe put them in a better spot :holysheep:


----------



## stoner (May 7, 2008)

i havent added anyhting to this thread in a while i know and im sorry but im putting up some pics tonigth


----------



## stoner (Jun 4, 2008)

This is my Biggest one so far


----------



## Rogue (Jun 4, 2008)

Lookin good so far.


----------



## stoner (Jun 4, 2008)

thnx, im gona add a couplemore a bit lata


----------



## rugger9 (Jun 4, 2008)

looks nice
I'm no botnist but I think your next to some
poison ivy, or something that will make 
you itchy


----------



## stoner (Jun 5, 2008)

this is a lil update from the patch, took em today


----------



## stoner (Jun 7, 2008)

there was a thunder storm the other night  and i havent been to the patch to check them so in a bit ill tell you how it went


----------



## wassup (Jun 7, 2008)

i have germed seeds that have floated and they all popped - 6 seeds 2 sunk and 4 floated - put them into germ and they all popped.


----------



## stoner (Jun 7, 2008)

there was a problem when it rained it floodded my best plant but left the three others


----------



## stoner (Jun 8, 2008)

ye well the three plants that are left are doing pretty well, heres a couple pics.


----------



## stoner (Jun 9, 2008)

ye well i got my best of the three in a bigger pot, ill get pics up lata


----------



## stoner (Jun 10, 2008)

I was just wondering how some of the expierienced growers think im doing, should i try some thing different?


----------



## stoner (Jun 15, 2008)

hey whats up heres an update


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 15, 2008)

Welcome to MP


----------



## stoner (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks a lot, i liek this site there is a lot of information


----------



## DomsChron (Jun 16, 2008)

Get them babies out of those pots those poor things! They want to root in the ground and spread their roots and leaves! Haha once you got them in the ground, the root growth is unlimited. This is good because when you have them in a pot, the root growth can put a cap on the max height. A good rule of thumb is 1 gallon for every height of growth.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 16, 2008)

They look pretty good. A little eaten but nothing too serious. I'd buy some repellent to keep the bugs away. They will be a problem when you're budding.
And like Dom said, they would just _love_ bigger pots if not the earth. And also you could add more soil to your pink pots. Keep it up man!


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 16, 2008)

You have something to start with. Get them in some good pots, or the ground and let 'em grow.


X's 2 on the pillar / hopper repellent.


----------



## stoner (Jun 16, 2008)

ok, i will take all your advice, i was thinking of putting in the ground but i didnt want to put them in to early, but after hearing this i think im going to ge tthem in the ground a.s.a.p... and ill also big up some bug repelent


----------



## DomsChron (Jun 16, 2008)

stoner said:
			
		

> ok, i will take all your advice, i was thinking of putting in the ground but i didnt want to put them in to early, but after hearing this i think im going to ge tthem in the ground a.s.a.p... and ill also big up some bug repelent



Try and get organic! Sorry but I am an organic preacher. Organics can do nothing but good for your plants.

Try and make the area around where your transplanting into the ground out of potting soil so they can get acclimated to the ground easier and take root easier.

How long has it been since you have added nutes? Maybe a little just to help the new root growth couldn't hurt.

Make sure to add pics a.s.a.p! looking forward to hear more.


----------



## stoner (Jun 17, 2008)

I went there alil early today, and when i went i noticed the one in the ground looks over hydrated so im not gonna water for a bit :holysheep: , and the one in the pot is doing fairly well so im happy :ccc: 
I was thinking of adding nutes but i wasnt sure... i will now thoe thanks


----------



## dannyt70 (Jun 17, 2008)

thanx stoner i checked out your 08 grow nice!!i have four i wanna put outside but dont have a good spot


----------



## stoner (Jun 18, 2008)

ye well when i was looking i think i got lucky and just found the perfect spot, but when looking for a spot id say take your time and find a good one.


----------



## stoner (Jun 20, 2008)

hey whats up everyone, my camera is broken so it migth be a lil bit before more pics...ill post as soon as its fixed thnx


----------



## stoner (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey whats up, i got my camera working so i decided to post an update all ofthe girls are looking pretty good


----------



## stoner (Jun 23, 2008)

hey whats up everyone, i was just wondering if it was to late to lst?, these plants i was going to do it earlier but i wanted to do a bit of research first... any tips are apreciated.


----------



## John Public (Jun 30, 2008)

They look healthy, stoner 

Can not help you with lst, my outdoor skills are too limited.


----------



## stoner (Jul 1, 2008)

heres a lil update


----------



## dannyt70 (Jul 1, 2008)

she's lookin good stoner.good luck man


----------



## stoner (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks a lot


----------



## stoner (Jul 19, 2008)

hey whats up,
i got an update... finally, the two of them have gotten really big chek out the pics  

In the last two pics it looks as if something is eating my plant and burning them, i was wondering if anyone had some tips on how to prevent this from spreading to the rest of the plant. Any tips are apreciated


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice healthy emprovement of your plants.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 19, 2008)

nice grow stoner...Keep it up...I would say go ahead and LST, and try fimming too...but that's whatever your preference is though...I look forward to seein' a nice harvest on these...


----------



## stoner (Jul 21, 2008)

Really?, thanksa lot toker, this is my first grow and its out door, so i didnt know what to expect. haha


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 21, 2008)

They look great. I wouldn't be to concerned with the bugs. It is "their" time of year right now. The damage is minimal and the color and growth of them look good. As long as you do not see an infestation I would just let mother nature do her job. Things will cool off in the next month or so and it will get better.


----------



## stoner (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks, i was worried about those problems


----------



## OliieTea (Sep 24, 2008)

plants are lookin nice. 
yellow tips most common too much water or nutes. 
Outdoors watch for snail and slugs.


----------



## stoner (Sep 24, 2008)

hey everyone,
its been awhile since ive updated this so sorry, but i have a couple more pics to share  
Enjoy.


----------



## stoner (Sep 27, 2008)

How are you liking em, i need a couple tips i need them to flower faster will there be enough time??


----------



## stoner (Mar 9, 2009)

how is this for a first attempt, i think im giving it another go this year


----------

